# Time to Vote...January Pic of the Month Comp



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

let's have your votes folks  
as always, *no voting for your own pic *
the figure in brackets after members name denotes if it's first or second pic entered for the month.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,16338.0.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some very nice pictures this month. It was a hard decision.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No kidding! Y'all aren't making it easy for us.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

..bump


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rigged poll!!! lol!,,,many thanks for the votes folks, some great pics. ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

It was a great shot Doug, with the lighting, background and a darn good looking dog.

Well done. The HVF has some good photographers and some brilliant models.

My two know to "assume the position" when I want them both in a picture with a certain background.

Happy trails. Hope you all keep taking pictures of your Vizslas outdoors in your part of the world. We then can see the world you and your dogs see. 

Off for a wet and muddy walk in the hills. Hope my camera is waterproof.

RBD


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

She is gorgeous 😍 great shot!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats, harrigab! About time you and Ruby won this.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats! That's such a nice setting. And Ruby looks beautiful!


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

love the picture what A beautiful setting...


----------

